# I scored some free weights!



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I was on my way to fetch the Sunday morning paper after church, and saw my FAVORITE sign....... "FREE" attached to a Weider weight bench with a box of weights sitting on top. I stopped the truck and knocked on the door to verify the bench and weights were free, and loaded it up. I love getting free stuff! Especially 100 pounds of weights for my tractors (You didn't think I was actually gonna exercize with the stuff, did you?:homereat: :homereat: :homereat: )


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

what-dya do with the bench?


----------



## LPBOLENS (Dec 20, 2004)

Weight benches are steel, right?? Cut it up so you won't be tempted to use it, and then use the steel to make something for the tractor.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LPBOLENS _
> *Weight benches are steel, right?? Cut it uo so you won't be tempted to use it, and then use the steel to make something for the tractor. *


EXACTLY what I was thinking! The steel is a resource for future projects


----------

